# alpencross protektoren gesucht



## sharky (6. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir der rucksack-thread sehr weiter geholfen hat, wende ich mich gleich nochmal an euch. für touren möchte ich mir ein paar knie/schienbein- sowie ellbogen/unterarmprotektoren zulegen. keine DH panzer, aber so, dass nicht jede grundberührung ihre spuren an mir hinterlässt. die teile sollten leicht sein, im rucksack halbwegs unterzubringen und vor allem schnell an- und wieder abzumachen sein. so durchschlüpfdinger wo ich den schuh ausziehen muss, fallen also schon mal weg. 

hab hier leider absolut keine ahnung, was was taugt, und würde mich über eure hilfe freuen!


----------



## Maeggus (6. Februar 2010)

guggst du:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...esigns-Lopes-Knee-Guard-2009-2010::20826.html

Den Knieschoner anziehen; am Berg oben die Schoner ankletten, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2010)

nachdem man soviel gutes drüber liest, und ich von meiner vdp protektorenweste eh schon restlos überzeugt bin, wollte ich mir demnächst mal die holen:
http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92035
http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92036

sieht zumindest so aus, als müsse man nirgends großartig durchschlüpfen.
wenn ich nur wüsste, wo die lieferbar sind


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Februar 2010)

Es gibt auf dieser Seite einen sogenannten -Store Locator-

Versuchs doch mal da.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dieser Seite einen sogenannten -Store Locator-
> 
> Versuchs doch mal da.



bin ich doch auch schon drauf gekommen. bei den wenigen ladengeschäften in der nähe hab ich schon angefragt "kommt nicht vor sommer - jetzt ist eh keine saison" etc...
online ist es auch nirgends lieferbar. hab eh nur zwei shops gefunden, und da steht seit ewigkeiten sowas wie "lagereingang in kürze" 

ende OT


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2010)

leicht, gut und wenig platzverbrauch? hört sich nach race-face an...

KLICK


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2010)

Maeggus schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...esigns-Lopes-Knee-Guard-2009-2010::20826.html
> 
> Den Knieschoner anziehen; am Berg oben die Schoner ankletten, fertig


danke, aber da ich eh immer auslaufe beim fahren und da so wenig wie möglich am körper tragen, was die temperatur noch pusht. und ich stell es mir nicht grad angenehm vor, mit knieschonern 1000hm am stück hoch zu kurbeln



			
				scylla schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem man soviel gutes drüber liest, und ich von meiner vdp protektorenweste eh schon restlos überzeugt bin, wollte ich mir demnächst mal die holen:
> http://www.pocsports.com/products/sh...Bike&id=S92035
> http://www.pocsports.com/products/sh...Bike&id=S92036
> 
> ...


 sehen recht voluminös aus, die teile. aber da man sie hier wohl nicht bekommt...




			
				scapin biker schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auf dieser Seite einen sogenannten -Store Locator-
> 
> Versuchs doch mal da


 und dann? ich kenne im umkreis von 25-50km jeden shop. von denen haben nur wenige sowas im programm und ich wüsste eben gerne vorher, was taugt und was nicht. gekauft ist es gleich oder, nachdem man den kreis der möglichkeiten eingeengt hat, auch mal hingefahren und getestet. die restlichen probleme hat scylla ja schon genannt 


@acid
danke für den link


----------



## black soul (6. Februar 2010)

@sharky
die hab ich selber, meine freundin auch perfekt zum touren-spielen.
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=4ddd6ddc098a04ab8eb3d4e9138840d2

leicht, auch unter der hose gut zu tragen. warm sind sie alle, und für 1000hm am stück  nicht so geeignet. dazu schnallt man die dinger doch lieber an den rucksack.
hab noch race face aber die sind deutlich wuchtiger, fürn park ok.
kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## Renato (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab diese:

http://www.louis.de/_10d7b229cbfd5b...t_total=53&anzeige=0&page=3&artnr_gr=20019224

Die werden auch von einigen Bike-Firmen unter eigenem Label verkauft.
Kosten dann aber das doppelte.


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2010)

@black soul
danke! die o´neal sind aber auch zum durchschlupfen mit dem fuß, oder? oder hat es da einen klettverschluss am knieteil oben? kann man auf den bildern nicht erkennen. dass unten am schienbein klett ist, seh ich, wie ist es denn oben?

@renato
dein link ging nicht, meinst du die: http://www.louis.de/_30d7ed6ffdbd28...t_total=53&anzeige=0&page=0&artnr_gr=20019119


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2010)

sharky, was für einen rucksack hast du denn?

ich habe die "normalen" race-face FR schoner, die kann man ganz gut aussen am rucksack befestigen. 

nach den 1000hm am stück bräuchte ich eine pause, da würde ich mir auch nicht zu schade sein, den rucksack abzusetzen und die schoner anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Sharky,
ich fahr auch die Race Face FR mit ähnlichem Einsatz wie du. Für 1000hm am stück kommen sie aber an den Rucksack. Dank 5 offenen KLettbändern sind sie aber ruckzuck anziehbar.
Wenn es immer mal wieder hoch und runter geht, mach ich nur die beiden Kletts des Knieteils auf. Damit lässt sich störungsfrei pedalieren. Die Schoner passen auch gut unter eine Hose.
Allerdings wirds dir damit auf jeden Fall warm am Schienbein


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2010)

Hab auch die RF FR, kann die Erfahrungen on Goddi8 so bestätigen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## black soul (6. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @black soul
> danke! die o´neal sind aber auch zum durchschlupfen mit dem fuß, oder? oder hat es da einen klettverschluss am knieteil oben? kann man auf den bildern nicht erkennen. dass unten am schienbein klett ist, seh ich, wie ist es denn oben?



natürlich mit einem breiten klett.  
mit strumpf ist ja sowas  von unpraktisch, da hätte mich meine bessere hälfte mit den teilen durch den wald geprügelt
natürlich kannst du auch die race face am rucksack festmachen, oder auf dem oberohr.  ich liebe die dinger, weil bestes stück.
aber leichter und besser bei ausgiebigen touren sind die o´neal.


----------



## sharky (7. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sharky, was für einen rucksack hast du denn?


 favorit momentan der evoc fr trail 



> nach den 1000hm am stück bräuchte ich eine pause, da würde ich mir auch nicht zu schade sein, den rucksack abzusetzen und die schoner anzuziehen.


 naja, idealer weise fährt man durch  ist klar, nach 1000hm wird pausiert, aber nicht jeder schönen abfahrt, wo schoner sinn machen, gehen 1000hm am stück voraus. und dann wird eben nicht immer pausiert sondern muss schnell gehen. drum will ich was leichtes


----------



## sharky (7. Februar 2010)

@all
danke, ich guck mir die RF FR und die o´neal mal an die tage 



black soul schrieb:


> dem oberohr.  ich liebe die dinger, weil bestes stück..


also das beste stück ist bei mir woanders


----------



## pdm82 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir die hier bestellt:

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...=Guards&proNumber=29029&imgName=29029001F.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (7. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @all
> danke, ich guck mir die RF FR und die o´neal mal an die tage
> 
> 
> also das beste stück ist bei mir woanders



bewusst geschrieben und du hast die vorlage angenommen 
hast nen kaffee gewonnen.


----------



## Mathok (7. Februar 2010)

von Specialized gibt es auch welche. Sehen auf Fotos recht groß aus, sind in Wirklichkeit aber sehr kurz geschnitten und wirklich maximal für Enduro geeignet. Hab ich letztens nochmal beim Durchblättern einer alten Freeride gesehen

hier gibts ihn sogar online - sollte weiterhelfen, da recht viele Modelle getestet wurden http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/protektoren-0207.pdf


----------



## Renato (8. Februar 2010)

@ Sharky


Ich meinte diese hier von Louis:  

SUPER SHIELD NE-23K KNIE
leichtes Polster
zum Umschnallen
Hartschale  
ab  19.95


----------



## dubbel (8. Februar 2010)

für touren find ich knie- und evtl. ellbogendinger okay, aber unterarm und schienbein einfach zu viel. 
-> eher o'neal als rf rally


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2010)

Ich finde gerade Schienbein wichtig. 
War bei meinen bisherigen Alpentouren die häufigste Impactstelle.
Nicht wegen Stürzen, sondern wegen aufgewirbelter Brocken.
Mit Schienbeinschonern ein dumpfer Ton ,  ohne ein heller Schrei .


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2010)

Was ich vergaß pro Schienbein.
Sag nur Brombeersträucher.


----------



## Mathok (8. Februar 2010)

oder Schiebepassagen - dabei stell ich mich immer besonders blöd an...


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was ich vergaß pro Schienbein.
> Sag nur Brombeersträucher.



Von bissigen Pedalen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## karthäuser (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe schon viele, auch von den genannten, durchprobiert und der ist für mich unschlagbar.
Man merkt ihn kaum, ist super schnell durch die 3 Klettbänder an- und auszuziehen und sitzt durch den breiten Neoprenrand oben perfekt. Ich bin damit schon > 4 Std. Touren gefahren ohne das er gestört hat.

IXS Assault gibt es auch als Ellebogenschoner

Grüße


----------



## theworldburns (8. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @all
> danke, ich guck mir die RF FR und die o´neal mal an die tage



Würde an deiner Stelle eher O'Neal oder ähnlich nehmen. Hab Jahrelang Knieschienbeinschoner getragen. Im Endeffekt doch garnicht so oft angezogen wie es sinnvoll gewesen wäre, da sie nicht bequem genug waren. Hab seit einigen Wochen die YT BumBum (weitestgehend baugleich mit O'Neal, 661 und Co). Die Teile sind so bequem dass ich sie nach ner Weile garnicht mehr wahrnehme. Bei den Temperaturen bleiben die Knie auch noch schön warm 

Edit: ok sinnlos, wenn du wirklich inklusive Schienbein suchst, was ich nich mehr auf "touren" tragen würde. sry nich richtig gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Februar 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> Würde an deiner Stelle eher O'Neal oder ähnlich nehmen.
> ...
> Edit: ok sinnlos, wenn du wirklich inklusive Schienbein suchst, was ich nich mehr auf "touren" tragen würde. sry nich richtig gelesen



ach so - ich hab die o'neal gemeint...


----------



## theworldburns (8. Februar 2010)

ich auch, in seiner beschreibung steht aber was von schienbein... will ich nemmer haben, erstrecht net beim touren


----------



## luk! (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn es wirklich nur um leichten Schutz geht, könnte man doch auch die 661 Veggie Shin mit einem der oben genannten Knie-Protektoren verbinden? 
Ich denke fast alle kombinierten Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren werden für Touren zu unpraktisch sein


----------



## theworldburns (9. Februar 2010)

die dinger kannst dir wirklich schenken. die helfen gegen kratzer und kleine blaue flecken, sonst nix


----------



## Grosser1609 (9. Februar 2010)

Fox Launch! Anlegen ohne Schuhe ausziehen, gibts in langer Version für den vollen Schienbeinschutz und in einer kurzen version, bei der Knie und oberer Teil des Schienbeins bedeckt ist. Dadurch etwas weniger Schutz, aber luftiger und leichter zu verstauen.

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Protektoren:::674_627.html


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2010)

die ganzen schienbein-knie-ritterrüstungen zieh ich an im bikepark, wenn der lift mich hochschaukelt und ich damit rechnen muss, dass es mich ab und zu richtig würfelt. 
dafür finde ich sie absolut sinnvoll und auch notwendig. 
abr beim touren will ich auf keinen fall des geraffel am bein.

*edit* und so heftig wirds ja beim touren normalerweise auch nicht, dass ich zu jeder zeit 100%igen schutz brauch. 
sonst muss ich gleich mit safetyjacket und integralhelm argumentieren.


----------



## gewitterBiker (9. Februar 2010)

Hmm. Das Für und Wider ist diskussionswürdig. 
Letztes Jahr beim Alpencross hats einen von vier Mitfahrern bei einer Abfahrt geschmissen. Ganz einfacher Weg (Abfahrt von der Heilbronner Hütte), ganz langsam gefahren, tiefer Schotter, Lenker verdreht, Zack. Ellbogen gebrochen, Alpencross vorbei. Das hängt ihm jetzt noch nach, weil er den Cross nicht zu Ende fahren konnte. Seitdem denke ich auch darüber nach die längeren Abfahrten mit einem leichten Schutz zu fahren. 

Auch wenns vielleicht übertrieben sein mag für die meisten Fälle, aber der eine Fall an dem doch was passiert ist eben genau der, der weh tut, vor allem seelisch. 
Ein Alpencross ist ja nicht beliebig wiederholbar (Kumpels finden, die mitfahren, Planung, Vorbereitung, etc.) und genau deswegen finde ich es garnicht so verkehrt ein wenig übertriebene Vorsicht walten zu lassen. In vielen Fällen ist so ein Alpencross etwas einmaliges und es bietet sich garkeine Chance für eine Wiederholung.


----------



## karthäuser (9. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr so rumfahrt. Aber bei meinen Touren sind immer schön verblockte Trails bei. Das hat nichts mit Bikepark zu tun. 
Ein Kumpel ist mal mit einem Bein heftig gegen einen etwas rausragenden Felsbrocken gedonnert und bricht sich dabei das Schienbein. Einer vedreht sich beim unfreiwilligen absteigen das Knie und reißt sich dabei das Kreuzband. Beides wäre mit Schonern nie passiert.
Und das das "Geraffel" stört ist absoluter Blödsinn. Fahr z.B. mal mit den IXS Assault. Da merkst gar nichts.
Wir fahren die mittlerweile auf der kompletten Tour. Auch weil sie derzeit schön wärmen 
Wahrscheinlich ist es für viele cooler ohne zu fahren. Wie die coolen Rennradjungs ohne Helm.
Aber jeder wie er mag. Ist ja jedem seine eigene Gesundhheit.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Februar 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Einer vedreht sich beim unfreiwilligen absteigen das Knie und reißt sich dabei das Kreuzband. Beides wäre mit Schonern *nie *passiert.



das erklär mir mal, da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (9. Februar 2010)

Natürlich subjektiv: Ich fühl mich mit Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren viel sicherer auf der Abfahrt. Dadurch lassen sich schwierigere Parts gefühlt besser fahren. Die Zeit vor ner Abfahrt sollte man sich - wie ich finde - nehmen, um die Dinger aufzuziehn. Hatte schon ein paar Situationen, bei denen mir die Dinger geholfen haben: Mit Ellebogenschoner konnte ich mich auf grobem Schotter gut abrollen...nichts passiert. Mit dem Knie mal frontal auf einen Felsen geknallt, die harte Schale vom IXS hats geregelt. 

@Topic:

Mit den IXS-Assault bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Sind zwar leicht und luftig, bei mir verrutschen die allerdings an der Oberschenkelgegend gerne mal und scheuern in der Kniekehle. Zudem haben die seitlich am Knie keinen Schutz d.h. der Knieschutz ist nicht wirklich ausreichend. 

Hab mir für diese Saison die Race Face FR bestellt, sind zwar ein bisschen klobiger, das isses mir aber wert!


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2010)

Scheinbar glauben manche, dass man mit Protektoren unverwundbar ist. Dabei schützen die vor den häufigsten Brüchen beim Biken überhaupt nicht und vor Bänderverletzungen schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## snoopz (9. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Scheinbar glauben manche, dass man mit Protektoren unverwundbar ist. Dabei schützen die vor den häufigsten Brüchen beim Biken überhaupt nicht und vor Bänderverletzungen schon gleich gar nicht.



Aber immerhin vor blauen Flecken, Schürfwunden und Pedaltattoos


----------



## karthäuser (9. Februar 2010)

Gut, niemals passiert war vielleicht übertrieben.
Er ist an einem Absatz weggerutscht und wollte sich mit dem rechten Bein abstützen. Dabei irgendwie hängen geblieben, Körper drehte sich zur Seite und  knacks war es durch. 
Der Doc meinte in einem Gespräch das es mit diesen Schützern wohl nicht passiert wäre da das Knie mit den durchgehenden Schonern relativ gut gegen verdrehen und wegknicken geschützt ist. Praktische eine Orthese - Light.
Als Schutz nach der Rehaphase ist mein Kumpel dann halt mit diesen Schonern gefahren und mittlerweile fahren wir sie alle. Wobei ich sagen muß das wir wirklich sehr viel durchprobiert haben. Die meisten scheuerten, zwickten, waren unhandlich usw. So blieben wir halt bei den IXS hängen und ich persönlich finde es gibt irgendwie ein sicheres Gefühl. Ich fahre zumindest jetzt Sachen runter die ich vorher ausgelassen habe. Mag auch ne Kopfsache sein. Aber in Verbindung mit dem Deuter Attack inkl. Rückenprotektor fühl ich mich so sicherer.


----------



## karthäuser (9. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Mit den IXS-Assault bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Sind zwar leicht und luftig, bei mir verrutschen die allerdings an der Oberschenkelgegend gerne mal und scheuern in der Kniekehle.



Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch und habe dann ne Nr. kleiner genommen. Seitdem perfekt.


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Der Doc meinte in einem Gespräch das es mit diesen Schützern wohl nicht passiert wäre da das Knie mit den durchgehenden Schonern relativ gut gegen verdrehen und wegknicken geschützt ist. Praktische eine Orthese - Light.



Da hat der Gute aber keine Ahnung was für Schoner man im MTB Bereich fährt. Eine nennenswerte Stützwirkung haben die besonders gegen Verdrehen nicht, außer vielleicht diese Robocop-ähnlichen Teile die mal vorgestellt wurden.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Schoner sehr sinnvoll und habe für Knie/Schienbeine bei praktisch jeder Tour welche dabei aber man darf sich halt keine falschen Vorstellungen davon machen was die Dinger können und was eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. Februar 2010)

also sharky wollte leichte schoner für einen alpencross...

jetzt ist das hier wieder abgedriftet, weil sich hier jeder wieder angegriffen fühlt


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Februar 2010)

schau dir die mal an http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=25034
sind die neuen VPD POC Knie/schienbein Protektoren. Verhärten bei aufschlag.

habe zwar nur die Knieprotektoren aber die sind schon super.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr so rumfahrt. Aber bei meinen Touren sind immer schön verblockte Trails bei. Das hat nichts mit Bikepark zu tun.
> Ein Kumpel ist mal mit einem Bein heftig gegen einen etwas rausragenden Felsbrocken gedonnert und bricht sich dabei das Schienbein. Einer vedreht sich beim unfreiwilligen absteigen das Knie und reißt sich dabei das Kreuzband. Beides wäre mit Schonern nie passiert.
> Und das das "Geraffel" stört ist absoluter Blödsinn. Fahr z.B. mal mit den IXS Assault. Da merkst gar nichts.
> Wir fahren die mittlerweile auf der kompletten Tour. Auch weil sie derzeit schön wärmen
> ...


wenn ich deine argumente logisch zu ende führe, dann vermute ich, dass du bei deinen touren auch einen mx-helm aufhast und mindestens einen rückenprotektor. denn verletzungen an kopf und wirbelsäule sind ernster als schienbein und unterarm. 

die behauptung, dass knie-schienbeinprotektoren nicht stören, finde ich so abwegig, dass mir fast die worte fehlen. 
selbst beim DH merkt man doch einen deutlichen unterschied in der bewegungsfreiheit etc. zwischen gar nix - nur knie - knie und schienbein. 
und sowas dann bei einer tour eine woche den ganzen tag?


----------



## theworldburns (9. Februar 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Der Doc meinte in einem Gespräch das es mit diesen Schützern wohl nicht passiert wäre da das Knie mit den durchgehenden Schonern relativ gut gegen verdrehen und wegknicken geschützt ist. Praktische eine Orthese - Light.



kurpfuscher passt da besser als doc - der typ hatte vermutlich nicht die geringste ahnung was das fürn sport ist, wie ein knie-schienbeinschoner aussieht und was ne orthese im vergleich dazu kann. 
hätte der medizinmann recht gehabt hätte ich mir dann wohl auch 2 meiner 4 kreuzbandrisse sparen können.
übrigens ist man nichtmal mit orthese 100% sicher gegen bänderrisse, da sich das ausgestreckte bein auch mit orthese tordieren lässt.

mit schonern hast ein schutz gegen aufprallen und abschürfen, das wars.


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2010)

was musst du auch immer so rasen.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir die O'Neal Trail FR (diese leichten, die bissi wie Fußball-Schoner aussehen) zugelegt, nachdem ich mich bei Schnee und Eis aufs Knie gelegt habe.

Die scheinen in Ordnung zu sein. Auf Grund des Wetters konnte ich sie erst einmal testen, und da hatte ich noch Beinlinge drunter an. Man spürt sie zwar, aber sie sind nicht unangenehm. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## MTB_Thomas (10. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Hätte mal ne Frage an die iXS Assault Fahrer,
Wie lang is euer Bein und welche Größe habt ihr als Schoner gewählt? oder mach ich die Schonergröße eher vom Beinumfang abhängig damit der Schoner fest genug sitzt?
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also wenn Knie- und Schienbein in einem, dann mit Gelenk! 

Mit denen kannst du dann auch vernünftig ein paar HM z.B. bei Gegenanstiegen machen, ohne dass du direkt Probleme bekommst und die Dinger rutschen. 

Nichts nerviger als das... 

Nach einem Stunt im letzten Jahr fahre ich jetzt auch viel mit Weste, bei einer vernünftigen (z.B. von Dainese Weste und Schoner) merkst du es kaum, aber hast die psychologische Sicherheit, die dir ggf. nach dem Sturz fehlt. 
Bzw. hat mir bei einem Sturz die Schulter schon gerettet, Geld hat sich mehr gelohnt als für einen neuen LRS o.ä. 

Ob man die Sachen immer braucht oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Ist ähnlich wie mit dem Helm. 

Ich fahre im "normalen" kaum mit Protektoren, aber sobald ich weiß, es könnte heftiger werden, packe ich sie ein. 

Ist immer besser, als kaputte Knochen, auch wenn sie nicht alles verhindern können. 

grüße


----------



## koala_im_eis (14. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre/empfehle mal die IXS Assault/Signature. Habe die für Knie/Schienbein und Ellbogen/Unterarm. Die 4 Teile passen ineinandergesteckt auch noch locker in den Rucksack rein. Sind leicht und passen mir.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr beim Alpencross hats einen von vier Mitfahrern bei einer Abfahrt geschmissen. Ganz einfacher Weg (Abfahrt von der Heilbronner Hütte), ganz langsam gefahren, tiefer Schotter, Lenker verdreht, Zack. Ellbogen gebrochen, Alpencross vorbei.
> 
> Auch wenns vielleicht übertrieben sein mag für die meisten Fälle, aber der eine Fall an dem doch was passiert ist eben genau der, der weh tut, vor allem seelisch.



 genau darum will ich die dinger!

mich hat es vor zwei jahren auf teneriffa gelegt, das ganze schienbein war offen obwohl ich auf einer einfachen strecke unterwegs war und einen stein übersehen habe. ich brauche weder einen einschlagschutz für downhiller noch sonstwas, aber etwas über ellbogen und schniebein-knie will ich schon haben.

klar kann man dann auch mit MX helm und protektor argumentieren. aber es geht mir in erster linie drum, dass nicht jeder sturz und felskontakt zu schmerzhaften schrammen oder angeknacksten knochen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> genau darum will ich die dinger!
> 
> mich hat es vor zwei jahren auf teneriffa gelegt, das ganze schienbein war offen obwohl ich auf einer einfachen strecke unterwegs war und einen stein übersehen habe. ich brauche weder einen einschlagschutz für downhiller noch sonstwas, aber etwas über ellbogen und schniebein-knie will ich schon haben.



mach das so, kann ich nur raten und aus erfahrung sprechen. ich hab die dinger immer dabei, ist fast wie was zu essen mitnehmen

ich kann  denen die meinen das braucht man nicht gerne mal die einschlagstelle am schienbein eines hochgewirbelten steines zeigen. 
danach hab ich sie freiwillig angezogen.

gestern haben wir ein bisschen im schnee rumgespielt und meine holde hat die dinger schon daheim angezogen. trägt sich gut und lässt sich auch noch gut hochpedalieren, kanppe 300 hm bei 25cm schnee. ist dann fast wie 20000 hm


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> mach das so, kann ich nur raten und aus erfahrung sprechen. ich hab die dinger immer dabei, ist fast wie was zu essen mitnehmen
> 
> ich kann  denen die meinen das braucht man nicht gerne mal die einschlagstelle am schienbein eines hochgewirbelten steines zeigen.
> danach hab ich sie freiwillig angezogen.



eben! 

bergauf am rucksack, bergab dann kurz angezogen. drum eben welche, die man auch mit schuhen anlegen kann. in den alpen sind die anstiege und abfahrten wenigstens lang genug, dass sich das lohnt. ein abstieg mit bodenkontakt und schon hat es sich rentiert, dass man sie angelegt hat


----------



## dubbel (21. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ...das ganze schienbein war offen obwohl ich auf einer einfachen strecke unterwegs war und einen stein übersehen habe. ich brauche weder einen einschlagschutz für downhiller noch sonstwas, aber etwas über ellbogen und schniebein-knie will ich schon haben.
> klar kann man dann auch mit MX helm und protektor argumentieren. aber es geht mir in erster linie drum, dass nicht jeder sturz und felskontakt zu schmerzhaften schrammen oder angeknacksten knochen führt.


einerseits gibt es genug honks, die komplett ohne alles, ohne helm, ohne was-weiss-ich-was fahren, andererseits gibt es als maximallösung ja die komplette rüstung mit integralhelm, plastik allüberall und evtl. noch ne gute lebensversicherung. 
das meiste spiel sich dazwischen ab. 
knieschoner mit schienbeinschutz sind so gesehen kaum sicherer als knieschoner ohne.
wenn jetzt aber einer den dicken macht und mir vorhält, dass knieschoner ohne schienbeinkram so deppert sind wie rennradfahrer ohne helm, dann ist meine argumentation einfach die, dass das bisschen mehr an plastik auch nicht 100% schützt, dass man aber abwägen muss zwischen schutz (s.o.) und komfort. 
denn wenn man die dinger nicht spüren würde, dann würde ja jeder damit rumtouren und es gäb die reinen knieschoner gar nicht. 

aber zu was hast du dich denn nun entschieden? 
hast du schon was ausprobiert?


----------



## xalex (22. Februar 2010)

auch noch mein senf:

bei mir ist grad umgekehrt

ich hab zum tourenfahren die 661 kyle strait und die fox launch knie/schienbein schoner
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fox-Launch-Knee-MX-Knie-Schienbeinschutz/dp/B0013NGQ8I%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAIN3S437Z67RNP7XA%26tag%3Dshoppi0ab-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0013NGQ8I"]FOX Herren Protektoren Launch Knee Shin Guard: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
 und benütz die fox am meisten, weil ich die bequemer finde. die sitzen bei mir besser als die 661, die immer irgendwie rumrutschen. und sie sind vor allem nicht so heiß. im sommer find ich die 661 nämlich so ziemlich unerträglich. außerdem hau ich mir bei jeder 2./3. tour ja doch was gegen das schienbein, und wenns nur das pedal beim hochschieben ist.
vor den fox hab ich die race face rally gehabt, da sind die 661 angenhmer gewesen.

imho ist das hauptargument bei den meisten leuten für die 661, dass die halt cooler aussehn. so wie ellenbogenschützer inzwischen auch völlig aus der mode sind.


----------



## wanderer1219 (26. Februar 2010)

Frage an Sharky hast du dich schon entschieden? Ich bin gerade ebenfalls auf der Suche.

Hast schon mal jemand diese hier ausprobiert?

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Be...65370/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

MfG Chris


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> einerseits gibt es genug honks, die komplett ohne alles, ohne helm, ohne was-weiss-ich-was fahren, andererseits gibt es als maximallösung ja die komplette rüstung mit integralhelm, plastik allüberall und evtl. noch ne gute lebensversicherung.
> das meiste spiel sich dazwischen ab.
> knieschoner mit schienbeinschutz sind so gesehen kaum sicherer als knieschoner ohne.



letztlich muss es jeder für sich entscheiden. nur ist das schienbein näher am boden als das knie und schrammt auch mal öfter an einem stein vorbei. wenn es blöd läuft. wie ich es selbst schon fertiggebracht habe. daher will ich sie mit schienbeinschutz. und zum thema "würde jeder mit rumtouren": würden sie nicht stören beim fahren, würde man das sicher tun. müsste man sie zumindest bergauf aus bequemlichkeitsgründen nicht abnehmen, würde man das sicher tun. letztlich isses aber, zumindes für mich, die frage, wo fahr ich und wie viel / lange. für die hausrunde mit viel auf und ab sicher sinnfrei, für einen urlaub mit langen anstiegen und abfahrten und mehreren tagen biken in folge sicher deutlich sinnvoller, um den urlaubsspaß etwas sicherer zu machen


entschieden hab ich mich nicht. lag eine weile flach, werde nochmal testen gehen


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Februar 2010)

Hat sich egtl. schon jemand diese Zero Lighweight-Teile von RF zu Gemüte geführt? Die sehen ja grundsätzlich so verkehrt nicht aus. Reicht der Schienbeinschutz da aus oder ist der zu kurz? 

Wäre interessant zu wissen, wenn man auf der langen Tour dann doch mal was ruppigeres runterkurvt. Oder eben die Kani von Specialized. Die dürften sich ja mit den RF nicht viel nehmen. 

Aber mir ginge es auch drum, dass die nicht zu schwer sind und man sich eben nicht wirklich bei jedem Kontakt mit Felsen/Boden/Baumstumpf schonmal die Nummer von Unfallchirurgen ins Gedächtnis rufen muss.


----------



## accutrax (27. Februar 2010)

bei protektoren hat  jeder seine eigenen ansichten.....(wie auch bei reifen...)
für mich gilt ...sowenig (so leicht ) wie möglich, soviel wie nötig, 
vor allem bei langen alpentouren...
bin seit jahren mit den "axo tmkp dh evo knee guards" unterwegs, 
funktionieren perfekt, nicht so warm wie die RF, mit gelenk daher auch gut zum treten ..leicht !!, ....lassen sich schnell an und ausziehen mit 4 klettverschlüssen (kein strumpf..)und bieten optimalen schutz....
waren schon auf unzähligen alpentouren dabei, aussen am rucksack oder am oberrohr, da finde ich sie aber eher störend...
habe inzwischen das zweite paar, bei einem sturz im verblockten gelände am ende einer sehr langen tour im wallis ist bei meinen ersten nach jahren dann doch  das gelenk gerissen....
hatte vorübergehend auch mal speci kanis..waren für mich aber nichts..vor allem wegen dem sturmpf und zum treten fand ich sie unbequem...
die axos gibt es gerade hier..
http://cgi.ebay.de/AXO-TMKP-DH-Evo-...vr_id=&cguid=d62d92051250a0e204c1b4e1fe4024ef

gruss accu


----------



## schwertrider (5. März 2010)

kennt jemand die"sinner knee guard" von o`neal? sind die bequem? wie schwer?
vlg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. März 2010)

hallo nachdem ich nun das formun gelesen habe 

kenne ich nun viele protektoren

aber welcher ist nun der beste in

schnelles anziehen

bester schutz

gruß


----------



## Stompy (13. März 2010)

xalex schrieb:


> ich hab zum tourenfahren die 661 kyle strait und die fox launch knie/schienbein schonerbund benütz die fox am meisten, weil ich die bequemer finde. die sitzen bei mir besser als die 661, die immer irgendwie rumrutschen. und sie sind vor allem nicht so heiß. im sommer find ich die 661 nämlich so ziemlich unerträglich.



Die Fox Launch verwende ich auch, bin damit auch schon Touren von 2-3h gefahren. Das geht schon, ist allerdings nicht super bequem. 
Das schönen an den Fox ist halt dass man sie super schnell an und ausziehen kann. 
Für Touren bei denen es lange rauf und dann lange runter geht sind sie ideal.
Wenn es dagegen dauernd wenige Minuten rauf und dann wieder runter geht möchte ich doch was leichteres tragen. Bin noch auf der Suche nach angenehm leichten Knieschonern (kein Schienbein).


----------



## benzinkanister (31. März 2010)

hallo sharky und die anderen,
heute sind die race face zero lightweight (wasn name-.-) knie und schienbeinprotektoren gekommen. bin leider noch nicht so richtig zum fahren gekommen aber wollte trotzdem etwas loswerden was von interesse sein könnte.
in die schoner muss man zwar reinschlüpfen, jedoch (und das ist das wichtige) kann man sie aufgrund der verkürtzten schienbeinprotektoren während dem hochstrampeln einfach runter bis zum knöchel ziehen, sodass das knie frei ist. fand ich jetzt zeimlich gut!
ansonsten sind die dinger leicht und angenehm zu tragen , wobei sie klein ausfallen: bin 192 cm groß und habe stramme oberschenkel, sitzen recht stramm um oberschenkel und wade. bin am überlegen meine L in XL um zu tauschen.

gruß

ps: hier noch der bmo-link    

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ht-Knie-Schienbein-Protektor-2009::16082.html


----------

